# New Member Intro (sorta)



## futureOwner (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi there,

I would actually classify myself as a future owner. I really like the outbacks and am specifically looking at a 2008 Outback LE 30 QBHS. The odd thing however is that I seem to have a hard time finding out what the difference between the LE and non-LE is. Keystone's website doesn't really seem to go into this. Can anyone help me there?

And just to complete the intro, I plan on towing it with a 08 Tundra 5.7.

Thanks a bunch,
Ronnie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi futureOwner









Sorry I can't help you with your question, but I did want to say..........








to Outbackers!!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Let me be the first to welcome you to Outbackers. I am sorry but I am not familier with LE designation, but I am sure someone will inform us very soon. Have a great time with the Outback when you make up your mind.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i think the le has upgraded rims and tires. 
electric awning. i cant think of the others.

campingnut


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> i think the le has upgraded rims and tires.
> electric awning. i cant think of the others.
> 
> campingnut


They also have a flat screen TV.

Leon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If it does come with an electric awning, make sure to read this thread regarding issues with this type of awning... Clicky Here


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

It also has some sort of extra special fan in the main room, above the kitchen. (can't remember the name of it) we just got the 32BHDSLE and had the awning discussion started sooner, we never would have gotten it. It isn't an awning, it is a sunshade and cannot be used in wind or rain. The other parts of the LE are ok, but weren't deal breakers...

hope you love your Outback...they are awesome!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome future Outback owner! You'll love the Outback and this forum.

We just purchased our 2nd outback in Feb 08 and it was an LE (Limited Edition). The LE added, Fantastic fan in the kitchen area (love it, works great), aluminum rims (look great), flat screen television (ours had a built in DVD player so we moved it to the Master Bedroom as the main room tv spot already had a DVD player in the sound system. We just bought a 2nd tv)...last and LEAST is the electric awning...it goes out great, it rolls in great but it is only a sun shade, we already have experienced it in wind and rain and it is a joke. If we knew then what we know now, we would have said no thank you to the electric awning.... Please read the thread about it posted earlier.

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site! There is a huge difference between the LE 30 QBHS and the 30 BHQ. The LE is cheaper and it's missing a ton of stuff that gives the true outback feel. Here's a few big items that tipped us to the 30BHQ - a pantry in the bathroom, paneling on the fridge, no border around the trailer, no propane cover, no outside kitchen and no mounted TV/dvd combo. If you like the floor plan then I would recommend the 30BHQ.

Good Luck!

Happy outbacking!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

The LE in a Sydney is an upgrade, the LE in an Outback is a downgrade. If you are speaking of a 30QBHS then you are speaking of an OUtback. You will not want the LE, it is indeed missing some things that are essitial to an Outback. If it is a 31 RQS then you are looking at a Sydney. You will like the LE (and the electric awning is livable if you do a couple of things). You, however, mentined a 30 QBHS LE; an outback. I agree that the Outback LE is lacking. Keep looking for a 30 QBHS, you will not be sorry. (Me thinks I am getting redundant) By the way.
HOWDY!!!!!


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

futureOwner said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would actually classify myself as a future owner. I really like the outbacks and am specifically looking at a 2008 Outback LE 30 QBHS. The odd thing however is that I seem to have a hard time finding out what the difference between the LE and non-LE is. Keystone's website doesn't really seem to go into this. Can anyone help me there?
> 
> ...


we have an 08 30 BHDS and tow with an 07 tundra crew max 5.7--please check your COMBINED gross vehicle (CGVWR) rating on your toyota---that is, your truck and trailer loaded and make sure your not over loaded--my crew max LOADED max out at 7000lb, that is you and your, fuel, cargo, kids, dogs and FUEL--they say you can tow 10500..NOT TRUE!!!! if my gross COMBINED weight is 16000 and it is, subtract your truck and that is your MAX your trailer can weight--so all in all i can only tow 9000 LB MAX!!--just my 2 cent worth...you will LOVE your outback...and this sight!

PS hope your tundra radio and rear window works better than MINE!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

jitch388 said:


> The LE in a Sydney is an upgrade, the LE in an Outback is a downgrade. If you are speaking of a 30QBHS then you are speaking of an OUtback. You will not want the LE, it is indeed missing some things that are essitial to an Outback. If it is a 31 RQS then you are looking at a Sydney. You will like the LE (and the electric awning is livable if you do a couple of things). You, however, mentined a 30 QBHS LE; an outback. I agree that the Outback LE is lacking. Keep looking for a 30 QBHS, you will not be sorry. (Me thinks I am getting redundant) By the way.
> HOWDY!!!!!


Exactly and accurate. Please read the above carefully.

Outback has confused many by using the "LE" designation to mean both "Limited Edition" in the Sydney models, and "Lame Excuse" for an Outback in the Outback base models. Stay away from the LE Outback models. However, the Sydney Outbacks with the LE package are very nice.

Good Luck


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Wlcome to OUTBACKERS and good luck with choosing your OUTBACK.

Bob


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's the 30 BHQclick here for the 30 BHQ

Here's the 30QBHS LE click here

The pictures tell it all!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tlasseig said:


> we have an 08 30 BHDS and tow with an 07 tundra crew max 5.7--please check your COMBINED gross vehicle (CGVWR) rating on your toyota---that is, your truck and trailer loaded and make sure your not over loaded--my crew max LOADED max out at 7000lb, that is you and your, fuel, cargo, kids, dogs and FUEL--they say you can tow 10500..NOT TRUE!!!! if my gross COMBINED weight is 16000 and it is, subtract your truck and that is your MAX your trailer can weight--so all in all i can only tow 9000 LB MAX!!--just my 2 cent worth...you will LOVE your outback...and this sight!
> 
> PS hope your tundra radio and rear window works better than MINE!


In most people's experiences around here, 1/2 tons an 30'+ TT's don't mix too well unless you are the salesman who is going to sell them that new 3/4 ton (or 1 ton) truck...









As was stated, please check weights, and then still remember that it is an awfully long trailer for a 1/2 ton truck. Be safe and enjoy your shopping.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nathan said:


> we have an 08 30 BHDS and tow with an 07 tundra crew max 5.7--please check your COMBINED gross vehicle (CGVWR) rating on your toyota---that is, your truck and trailer loaded and make sure your not over loaded--my crew max LOADED max out at 7000lb, that is you and your, fuel, cargo, kids, dogs and FUEL--they say you can tow 10500..NOT TRUE!!!! if my gross COMBINED weight is 16000 and it is, subtract your truck and that is your MAX your trailer can weight--so all in all i can only tow 9000 LB MAX!!--just my 2 cent worth...you will LOVE your outback...and this sight!
> 
> PS hope your tundra radio and rear window works better than MINE!


In most people's experiences around here, 1/2 tons an 30'+ TT's don't mix too well unless you are the salesman who is going to sell them that new 3/4 ton (or 1 ton) truck...









As was stated, please check weights, and then still remember that it is an awfully long trailer for a 1/2 ton truck. Be safe and enjoy your shopping.








[/quote]

I'll have to say after several trips with my new SYd, I am very pleased with the way my Tundra handles the road while pulling. It holds its own very well. Sorry about your radio and the window. Pulling more than 30' with anything is dangerous, heck, driving on the interstate is dangerous. Make sure your hitch is set up correctly (enough tongue weight and all) and don't try to over do the speed. Most of the outbacks come with cheapa** tires that call for speeds under 70 anyway. 
Blessings


----------

